# Billet Shifter VS GMM?



## Razz2o4 (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay guys, I did a little search but did not find much. Does anyone know much about these Billet Shifters? How do they compare to the GMM?


----------



## justinporto (Oct 11, 2006)

I heard there as good as GMM, some people might like them better.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Dec 5, 2006)

justinporto said:


> I heard there as good as GMM, some people might like them better.


I just notice you don't really hear anything about them.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

That is probably because they have not been out for very long.

Check ls2gto.com for reviews:

http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186050


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Razz2o4 said:


> I just notice you don't really hear anything about them.


Thats because there are only 40-50 of em out there right now. Folks waiting on the next batch I think to be ship over from Aust. 

I like mine a lot. I had a chance to row through the gears on a GMM. The GMM had a lighter feel, but longer throws. A Lou's short stick brings it into the Billet's shortness realm. The Billet is stiff at first and the springs need a little wearing in. You won't miss third or 4th. I have gone 5th to 4th when looking for 6th because of the extra centering tension, but its less of a palm out shift than stock when going to 6th.

I'm very happy with the Billet. Little bit of noise under acceleration, but don't notice with windows down or radio on.


----------



## 06BlazinGTO (Sep 27, 2006)

I am holding out of the Hurst, Hurst history is all I need.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

06BlazinGTO said:


> I am holding out of the Hurst, Hurst history is all I need.


but remember hurst was bout out by B&M

06, COLOR, 6M GM, special event vechicle, not released till 4/07


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

06BlazinGTO said:


> I am holding out of the Hurst, Hurst history is all I need.


the "history" is that it isn't the same company that put Hurst on the map. it's been through several hands on down recently to B&M. for what it is (a bought name) it's over priced.
back to the subject at hand, to keep the hyperbole to a minimum the GMM's "long" throws are just under 4" front to back. the Billet's are shorter. i don't think in that realm of motion the length of throw is that big of a deal but apparently it is to some. the direct action of the GMM is shifting in it's simplest form with not much to break and nothing to break in. the biggest thing in my book is bang for the buck and at $100 more the Billet wouldn't be worth it to me. it is the coolest looking but it would look pretty ugly without the boot on so that's a moot point.


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Heres one thread on another forum
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185785

And, here's another....
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186050

After researching both, I'm leaning towards the GMM Race...Hope this helps


----------

